# Pb démarrage powerbook titanium



## phs (13 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai un powerbook g4 titanium (modèle M5884).

Le problème est le suivant :

Lorsque je l'allume
1) Il y a le son habituel du démarrage
2) Les ports usb fonctionnent (led d'une souris lumineuse s'allume)
3) Le port ethernet ne fonctionne pas (la led du HUB reste éteinte quand je branche la prise RJ 45)
4) l'écran reste noir
5) il n'y a pas d'amorçage du disque (on n'entend pas de déplacement de la tête de lecture) mais le disque tourne.

J'ai essayé :
1) de brancher un lecteur DVD (le dvd interne est mort) et démarrer sur le cd d'installation - rien n'y fait.
2) de démarrer en mode disque cible (pomme T) depuis un g4-733 - rien.
3) Un reset PRAM - rien (c a d pas de redémarrage).
4) J'ai essayé le "mode simple-utilisateur" (pomme s) - rien

Éléments complémentaires :
1) La batterie est morte depuis longtemps et j'utilise ce powerbook toujours branché au "yoyo".
2) J'utilise un clavier externe ( plusieurs touches du clavier d'origine ne fonctionnent plus).

Quelqu'un peut il m'aider.

Au pire est il possible de récupérer le disque dur par moi même? Je veux dire que j'ai déjà récupéré les données de disques durs avec data rescue mais c'était avec des power mac g4 (des tours) et il suffisait de sortir le disque d'une tour et le mettre dans l'autre (je n'ai pas d'autre powerbook).
Existe-t-il une bidouille pour récupérer un disque de powerbook dans un power mac?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## pierre22 (13 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,
voici la liste des opérations à effectuer dans l'ordre :

1°) Des applications, de la mémoire ram, des périphériques ont été installés avant le problème ?
C'est très souvent une cause de problème.

:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: :::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: :::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: ::::::::::::::::

2°) Réparer les autorisations toutes les infos : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1452?viewlocale=fr_FR
(il est parfois nécessaire de recommencer 3 fois )

Méthode N°1
Pour redémarrer en "mode simple-utilisateur" :
1) Redémarrer l'ordinateur (en appuyant sur la touche reset si nécessaire).
2) Juste après le son de démarrage, appuyer simultanément sur les touches POMME et "S"... Une serie de lignes de texte défilent à l'écran... Relâchez les touches .... Et vous arrivez aussi à une ligne se terminant par le fameux symbole sus-indiqué (#).
Bravo ! Vous êtes alors en mode simple-utilisateur ! Vous allez maintenant enfin pouvoir lancer fsck !1. Tapez simplement ceci après le symbole # : fsck -y (si votre partition n'est pas journalisée) ou fsck -f (si votre partition est journalisée) et sur la touche "envoi" (la grosse touche avec la flèche qui fait demi-tour, appelée "retour chariot").
NB : Laissez un espace entre le "k" de fsck et le "-" qui suit !!!
2) C'est parti pour toute une série de test et de "tour de vis". Si des réparations sont nécessaires, vous aurez alors ce message :

***** FILE SYSTEM WAS MODIFIED *****

Dans ce cas retapez fsck -y (ou fsck -f) jusqu'à ce que ce message n'apparaisse plus !
et recommencer trois frois
3. Quand fsck vous indique que tout est ok, qu'il n'y a plus de problèmes après les trois fois, alors tapez ceci après le symbole # : reboot
4. Réappuyer sur la touche "retour chariot" (envoi). L'ordinateur redémarre !!!!.

NB : Attention ! : Lorsque vous êtes en "mode simple-utilisateur", le clavier de votre ordinateur n'est plus en AZERTYUIOP mais en QWERTY, donc pour taper fsck -y/fsck -f, il faut utiliser les bonnes touches !!!! Utilisez le "-" (moins) du pavé numérique.
Pour vous aider, voici à quoi correspond un clavier en QWERTY

Plus simplement, ce n'est pas la touche tiret, mais celle juste à sa gauche, fermez la parenthèse

Attention !
Tapez bien fsck -y et non fsck =y, car votre clavier est en "qwerty" et non plus en "azerty" en mode "simple utilisateur" (utilisez la touche "-" du pavé numérique !)

NB : La commande fsck -y ne fonctionne que si vous avez désactivé la journalisation.
Si la journalisation est activée, alors tapez fsck -f au lieu de fsck -y !!!

Tous les détails : http://www.osxfacile.com/rub_entretien.html#FSCK

Réparer les autorisations méthode N°2
En redémarrant depuis ton CD d'installation en pressant pomme C au démarrage, et choisir lutilitaire de disque. (c'est long)

Réparer les autorisations méthode N°3
Onyx très bon utilitaire gratuit qui de plus, assure la maintenance du mac http://www.titanium.free.fr/ (Lire l'aide d'Onyx très bien faite)

:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: :::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: :::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: ::::::::::::::::

3°) Réparer le disque en démarrant avec le CD d'installation en pressant la touche C utiliser l'utilitaire de disque
Toutes les infos : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1782?viewlocale=fr_FR

:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: :::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: :::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: ::::::::::::::::

4°) Réinitialiser la pram et la nvram

Toutes les infos : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1379?viewlocale=fr_FR

1. Éteignez lordinateur.
2. Localisez les touches suivantes sur le clavier : Commande, Option, P et R. Vous aurez besoin de maintenir ces touches enfoncées simultanément à l'étape 4.
3. Allumez l'ordinateur.
4. Appuyez sur Commande+Option+P+R. Vous devez appuyer sur ces touches avant l'apparition de l'écran gris.
5. Maintenez les touches enfoncées jusqu'à ce que l'ordinateur redémarre et que le son de démarrage se fasse entendre pour la deuxième fois.
6. Relâchez les touches.

La PRAM et la NVRAM de l'ordinateur sont maintenant réinitialisées aux valeurs par défaut.
Sur certains modèles, les réglages de l'horloge peuvent avoir été réinitialisés à une date par défaut.
Réinitialisation du gestionnaire d'alimentation sur les ordinateurs PowerBook et iBook

Dans certaines situations de dépannage, lorsque la réinitialisation de la PRAM ne résout pas le problème, réinitialiser le gestionnaire d'alimentation peut constituer l'étape suivante adéquate. Pour en savoir plus sur les circonstances où cette action est appropriée et pour la marche à suivre afin de réinitialiser le gestionnaire d'alimentation sur un ordinateur PowerBook, consultez Réinitialisation du gestionnaire d'alimentation (PMU) du PowerBook et de l'iBook.

:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: :::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: :::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: ::::::::::::::::

5°) Démarrer en désactivant les extensions (Mode sans échec)

Tous les détails : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1564?viewlocale=fr_FR
1. Si l'ordinateur est sous tension, éteignez-le.
2. Appuyez sur le bouton d'alimentation.
3. Aussitôt après la tonalité au démarrage, appuyez sur la touche Majuscule et maintenez-la enfoncée jusqu'à ce que : "Démarrage extensions désactivées" s'affiche.

À lissue de la procédure, faites redémarrer normalement l'ordinateur. Sélectionnez Redémarrer du menu Apple et n'appuyez sur aucune touche.

téléchargement et installation de la combo update de l'OS
et ce quelque soit les mises à jour déjà faites

Cela permet de consolider l'OS et de corriger une erreur éventuelle non corrigée par une mise à jour précédente ou apparue depuis
regroupe en un seul fichier toutes les mises à jour
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/downloads/

--------------------
Cordialement


----------



## -oldmac- (13 Avril 2009)

Bonsoir, avez vous tentez un reset PMU :  http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1431?viewlocale=fr_FR ???

Sinon je pense que la carte mère est morte si la réinitialisation de la PMU donne rien ... 

PS : @ Pierre ... La c'est un problème hardware, tout t'est manipulations ne pourrons être faite sans arrivers sous OS X, en plus j'ai l'impression que tu ne lit pas les post car phs précise bien que l'écran reste noir après le démarrage !!! Alors il faudrait que tu mette la réinitialisation PMU en premmier

Voila


----------



## phs (14 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,

1000 merci(s) à Oldmac.
J'avais tout essayé (même le tournevis)et je ne connaissais pas le reset de la PMU.

Bon ceci étant ce reset est un peu "parcours du combattant" et il ne faut jamais lâcher le morceau si votre mac ne redémarre pas immédiatement.

J'ai eu le droit à :
1) Démarrage sans rien (écran éteint) (bouton reset non revenu à sa position d'origine).
2) Démarrage durant 10 mn (écran alluméespoir)sans plus.
3) Démarrage avec insulte par ligne de code ("état critique"j'en passe et des meilleures).
4) Re-reset sur le bouton.
5) Re démarrage sans rien (écran éteint) (bouton reset non revenu à sa position d'origine).
6) Re démarrage etmiracle de la technologieécran bleumenuet enfin icônes sur le bureau.

Il semble que la batterie soit pour beaucoup dans ce genre de dysfonctionnement.

La mienne est morte depuis 4 à 5 ans et je n'avais pas utilisé mon powerbook depuis un mois.

Dernier détail : Ne faites jamais comme moi (utiliser le portable uniquement avec le câble secteur)même si vous utilisez toujours votre portable à proximité d'une prise de courant, videz régulièrement votre batterie.

Merci encore d'avoir lu ma question en entier.


----------



## -oldmac- (14 Avril 2009)

Et voila ma technique à encore fonctionne et un titanium de sauvé, un (Merci à Apple pour le technique du reset PMU).

Sinon la batterie, tu la laisse dans le titanium ou tu l'a enlevée ???, si tu l'a enlevée ne débranche jamais ton tianium du chargeur car c'est à cause de sa que le condensateur interne se vide completement et perde leur mémoire (donc la Power Management Unit PMU se déregle et provoque souvent sois un ecran noir avec bong sois la mise en route du ventilateur à fond sans rien d'autre) 

Voila pour la petite explication 

PS : J'ai déja sauvé un petit iBook G4 qui avait un symptome encore pire, ventilo à fond sans Bong un reset PMU et le voila repartis (je précise, il ne s'agit pas de mon iBook)

Amuse toi bien avec ton Titanium ! 

PS : 400 ème message


----------



## phs (14 Avril 2009)

Bonsoir,

Merci pour ce petit complément d'information.
L'incident et maintenant clos&#8230;au boulot.

Merci


----------

